# No Hide Desktop Icons on x64 XP?



## OrbitzXT (Aug 18, 2008)

My computer decided it wanted my attention and I ended up having to reinstall it. After deleting the partition I realized I lent out my Vista disc so I ended up having to borrow a x64 XP my friend downstairs has until I can get my disc back. Anyway, when I right click the desktop and go to Arrange Icons there is no option there to hide icons on the desktop like I'm accustomed to on other versions of XP. Is there some way to do this with this version of XP? At the moment all I have on the desktop is the recycling bin, so if its not I suppose its not the end of the world, but I'd still like the option since I do like to let files accumulate there without having to stare at them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Found this fix on another site, hope it helps.



> Click Start>Run, type regedit, click Ok, drill down in the registry to
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
> Explorer]
> ...


----------



## Wayward (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks, newtekie1.  I needed this.


----------

